# After day three of showmanship training with my yearling



## KGminiaturehorses (Apr 22, 2011)

This is my now one year old filly (Her birthday was yesterday!) and I working on our pivots and setting up prior to/after our 360's. This was day three of this training, and shes progressing very well. I come from showing in the hunter/jumper circuts and the quarter horses, so im seasoned in showing in showmanship, but i've never tranined up a showmanship horse on my own! I hope to one day show this filly at the national level in showmanship. She has a great attitude, and is a joy at shows and easy to work with to be so young and inexperienced.

Thanks for watching, just wanted to show our progress so far!






Feel free to give any tips! Im always open to some good advice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhhWcANrdi4


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome job



:yeah


----------



## Lori W (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! And she's only a year old! Great work! What a cutie - I see a lot of blue ribbons in her future!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in again and say I wish you were closer to me and for hire



I think that's amazing with a yearling and 3 days!!!



:yeah


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 22, 2011)

Great job!!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you to everyone!!

She's a special one alright





And Jill,

I wish I was too! LOL! Im actually hoping to get into training for performance, I absolutely love it! Maybe I'll be able to find a barn wanting one or two started in TX


----------



## SirenFarms (Apr 23, 2011)

She looks great! let me know when there are some shows close by i wouldnt mine stopping in to see the competition


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome Job!!!! Keep up the good work





Oh and she's a cutie


----------



## Tremor (Apr 23, 2011)

Can you please come to Iowa and tell me how you do that?


----------



## Eohippus (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow! Awesome job!! She's a smart cookie and you're doing a great job with her



I think you'll hit that national level with no problem


----------



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2011)

You two make a great team!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that has posted



Such nice things you guys have said!

Im so thankful there is a wonderful site like this dedicated to our fantastic horses


----------

